# What Pokemon do you transfer?



## Spoon (Feb 21, 2012)

Since the IV Generation, players have been able to preform a one-way Pokemon transfer to the current system, I'm sure this has been used by some of you here. And questions are interesting, so why not? 

 I prefer keeping my team in the game I raised them in, but I do use transferring for minor Pokedex completion. In IV Gen, I used the transfer feature to get the backdrops from each game and obtain a Snorlax and Kecleon for two Poketch apps. In V Gen, I transferred both my Celebi and shiny Entei, along with some random Pokemon, for the Zorua and Zoroark events. So other than that, I haven't used it all that much.


----------



## TonyMHFan (Feb 21, 2012)

I transferred everything that was fairly easy to replace, even part of my old team.


----------



## Superbird (Feb 21, 2012)

Everything.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Feb 21, 2012)

Transfer ALL the pokemons!

In all seriousness, everything I train ever or plan to train or don't have. I take most duplicates too, as long as they're good pokemon or ones I've raised.


----------



## Aisling (Feb 21, 2012)

I transfer for trading fodder, Pokedex completion and my completed teams. Things I leave behind are Pokemon whose EV training isn't done, and potential parents of future breeding projects (daddies and OU moms with good IVs, stuff like that). Breeding and training was just easier to do in Platinum.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Feb 21, 2012)

one copy of everything!


----------



## Spatz (Feb 21, 2012)

Transfer all worth transfering, then restart old game.


----------



## Flora (Feb 21, 2012)

I usually transfer my main team, legendaries (hi Colosseum pre-order Jirachi) and thing solely so i can have like three experience shares ("wait why is there a random slowpoke OH MY GOD EXPERIENCE SHARE")


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 21, 2012)

TRANSFER _ALL_ THE THINGS


The whole point of the game is to fill up the Pokedex, after all.


----------



## spaekle (Feb 21, 2012)

EV trained Pokemon and event Pokemon, usually. Unless I'm starting a new file on the other game, in which case I'll transfer my team and all the other Pokemon I care about.


----------



## Cerberus87 (Feb 21, 2012)

Back in the days of GSC I transferred a lot of my Pokémon from Blue to Gold, but the transfer was reversible...

Nowadays you can breed in the donor game so the transfer doesn't mean you lose anything (except legends... but you can always restart for those).


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 21, 2012)

I transfer everything, quite literally, because I restart old games all the time for monotype or nuzlocke challenges. Then I transfer those and restart again.


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 21, 2012)

I only transfer Pokemon I want to use for battling or breeding. I'm not quite masochistic enough to want to complete my B/W Pokedex, and I like leaving my team on the game on which they were raised - they'll probably only sit in a PC if I do transfer them over, but at least if they stay on their home game, they're with friends and the trainer they love ;;


----------



## SapphSabre777 (Feb 21, 2012)

I transfer Pokemon that I use in battle or Pokemon that I use for breeding purposes. Ugh...I regret the hours on end capturing them on the Poke Transfer.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Feb 24, 2012)

Anything that's either unobtainable or very difficult to obtain in B/W.


----------



## surskitty (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm willing to transfer everything, but it's worth noting that I usually play on flashcarts :V so I can just duplicate everything before transferring ...


----------



## Dar (Feb 28, 2012)

Considering I lost my Black, and I no longer have White due to the robbery a couple months ago, I have not transfered in a while. Although, I normally transfer shinies (as if I ever got any ;_;) pokemon that I just plain love, legends, 100s, and ones that are good for battling. I leave the rest. Screw the pokédex.


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 29, 2012)

All my ev trained Pokes and shinies.


----------



## ZimD (Mar 2, 2012)

Everything is and always will be in my Diamond game

Kinda sad though to look through my Sapphire game
Maybe I'm just getting too attached to shit that doesn't matter, but seeing the little player guy I made eight years ago and played hundreds of hours on with friends I haven't even seen in years, and then seeing that all that progress is gone out of that game and there's virtually nothing left in any of the boxes.. I dunno. It feels sad and nostalgic and like a ghost town. Almost enough to make me wish I hadn't migrated everything. _Almost._


----------



## Flareth (Mar 2, 2012)

I've transferred legends and shinies so far. I haven't done much else.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Mar 2, 2012)

Everything.
*Everythiiiing.*

My little sister got a 3DS and I took that opportunity to migrate every single Pokemon I have owned and trained since 2004 onto my Black version.


----------

